# Eheim pro 4+ 600



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I have not used that particular filter but I just got a lesson on Fluval! I picked a 306 off the street and thought I had a bargain until I tried to fix it. It had a minor leak around the top and the impeller shaft or shaft were bad. They only sell their parts in a "head maintenance kit" which really runs the price up over just buying the shaft and impeller but still it did give me a new seal for the top at the same time so I bit for it. Invest just a bit for parts and get a filter? Sounded good. 

The trouble is the seal was not the problem. The flimsy plastic around the top of the canister was cracked. I'm in close to $40 and find I have a piece of junk! I have a new candidate for "worst filter"!


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I have the same filter and love it. The design is just perfect. I have that and a fluval FX6. The fluval has been rock solid, it's just a pain to do maintenance (but understandable) and definitely about two notches louder. 

What media are you running?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, really impressed with this filter. My favorite eheim I've ever owned. They even finally changed from green tubing to a more pleasing grey.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

PlantedRich said:


> I have not used that particular filter but I just got a lesson on Fluval! I picked a 306 off the street and thought I had a bargain until I tried to fix it. It had a minor leak around the top and the impeller shaft or shaft were bad. They only sell their parts in a "head maintenance kit" which really runs the price up over just buying the shaft and impeller but still it did give me a new seal for the top at the same time so I bit for it. Invest just a bit for parts and get a filter? Sounded good.
> 
> The trouble is the seal was not the problem. The flimsy plastic around the top of the canister was cracked. I'm in close to $40 and find I have a piece of junk! I have a new candidate for "worst filter"!


Any of the filters can crack. I would blame that on the previous owner not the manufacturer. I've had four Fluvals that are great and fixed all that were broken and I've had the same thing with Eheim and every other brand when buying used. 99% of the time I find out that the previous owner was either clueless or knew there was a serious problem.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Have been running a Eheim Pro 4+ 350 Model for several months now. Very impressed with the filter. From what I can see the 600 model is exactly the same except is taller to accommodate 1 more tray of Eheim Mech Pro. Curious, does the 600 model have a 3 blade impeller or a 5 or 6 blade impeller?


----------



## Plantednoob7 (Feb 4, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> Have been running a Eheim Pro 4+ 350 Model for several months now. Very impressed with the filter. From what I can see the 600 model is exactly the same except is taller to accommodate 1 more tray of Eheim Mech Pro. Curious, does the 600 model have a 3 blade impeller or a 5 or 6 blade impeller?


Haven't looked at impeller but I will next time I open it up



PlantedRich said:


> I have not used that particular filter but I just got a lesson on Fluval! I picked a 306 off the street and thought I had a bargain until I tried to fix it. It had a minor leak around the top and the impeller shaft or shaft were bad. They only sell their parts in a "head maintenance kit" which really runs the price up over just buying the shaft and impeller but still it did give me a new seal for the top at the same time so I bit for it. Invest just a bit for parts and get a filter? Sounded good.
> 
> The trouble is the seal was not the problem. The flimsy plastic around the top of the canister was cracked. I'm in close to $40 and find I have a piece of junk! I have a new candidate for "worst filter"!


I have read a lot of people complain about leaky fluvals. I was considering the fx6 but I already have a shop vac lol. 

I am very pleased with the eheim


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Plantednoob7 said:


> Haven't looked at impeller but I will next time I open it up


Thank-you. The reason I ask is from what I can see the 600 and the 350 are identical other than the additional tray. But, the 600 has a higher flow rate - Why???


----------



## Plantednoob7 (Feb 4, 2016)

Immortal1 said:


> Plantednoob7 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't looked at impeller but I will next time I open it up
> ...



My guess is larger motor larger impeller

I own a pool business and when it comes to pool pumps it's higher hp motor which means larger impeller


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I can only guess it is in the motor part itself. This image is from http://www.eheimparts.com/cart/images/categories/Pro4+diagram.jpg and from what I can see, the 2273 and the 2275 use the same impeller (Part 7603340) for the US.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

From the parts list I see that Eheim got rid of their intake / outflow "kits" they bundle with Pro 3. Good move - why manufacture an outflow that has 4+ parts? The "classic" J works just as well.


----------

